# Amitriptyline



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi - I hope somebody can give me some advice please.


I start d/regging for another round of ICSI at the beginning of July. I have been taking 75mg Amitriptyline every day for around four months to help with sleep difficulties. I just wonder if it is ok to continue with this medication and the dose whilst on drugs for tx? My GP was very vague about it, so I just don't know what to do......


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you 
Angel


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Nothing in the literature to suggest that amitriptylline would interfere with the drugs used for ICSI. You should however discuss plans for what you will do if you are successful and become pregnant. Best to have a plan in place first rather than after the event.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Mazv - thank you, trust me if I was successful after icsi - I would stop the amitriptyline asap as the reason I take them is to help me sleep, I wouldn't care less if I never slept again if I got that longed for baby! - but thanks for your response hun! xx


----------

